# Overcoming SSRI and benzo withdrawal



## suntines (Oct 28, 2011)

I was prescribed Ativan and Celexa for quite some time and have been tapering off. The ativan is pretty much out of my system. I had extremely annoying withdrawal symptoms...shakes, muscle cramps, bursts of anxiety and dread... but it's honestly not that bad compared to the Celexa withdrawal. Fucking weird sensations when I move my eyes, those "brain zaps" everyone talks about, crazy crying spells.

Trying to NOT use other pharmaceuticals to wean off. I heard 5-HTP, st johns wort extract, omega 3, and valerian root were all a good idea. My fuckin nervous system is going haywire. Any suggestions.


----------



## godsahn (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.herb-pharm.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=246

I swear by this stuff:
http://www.herb-pharm.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/163

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reishi


----------



## Auto (Oct 28, 2011)

If you somehow get to Canada or Mexico, Iboga gets most people off pretty much any addiction.


----------



## Asar (Oct 28, 2011)

Ah man, suntines, I feel you. About 6 years ago I went through SSRI tapering withdrawl. Rough times. I quit cold turkey after arguing with my doctor and have been fine since. But it was the worst 3 or 4 months of my life. Wish I had better advice, but stay strong.


----------



## robbaked (Oct 28, 2011)

I can relate. Are you sure its the right way to go by stopping your meds? I've seen some peoples lives get more difficult and nutty when they quit their meds. Anyway, when I quit taking benzo-anti depressant after a bit it took about 18 days before my nervous system stopped going heywire. I know its not easy and uncomfortable but try to tough it out. You will feel better...eventually


----------



## bicycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Auto said:


> If you somehow get to Canada or Mexico, Iboga gets most people off pretty much any addiction.


 Be careful what you advice there.
that is not something many people could handle!


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

i can get frankincense here. jamicans cook with it. its a sap from a syrian tree. it chews like gum but is bitter, i dont mind the tatse. its a natural drug that completely removes fear. the IDF uses it. i use it mainly when riding motorbikes when im a bit rusty or xmas asshole driver season. if you smoke tobacco try catnip mixed in it. or just smoke straight catnip. it doesnt get you high but it calms yo ass right down. you can drink it in tea but i think it tastes like shit. another mix i like to smoke is a tsp of mugwort, a tsp of damiana, a tsp of tobacco, and a pinch of mandrake.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 4, 2012)

Catnip has to be mixed with tobacco to achieve effects. It increases the effects of nicotine on various neurotransmitters, most notably catecholamines.

5-HTP might be helpful coming off SSRIs, as it's a serotonin precursor, and if your withdrawl symptoms are caused by decreased extracellular serotonin, this may correct the imbalance.

I'd stay away from St. Johns Wart. Why would you wanna come off SSRIs just to get on a much more dangerous MAOI?

But, it sounds like you're tapering too quickly if you're experiencing these symptoms.


----------

